# Could I grow this?



## Lukehartung99 (Aug 27, 2016)

Can you grow chia seeds in a vivarium? 
They make these little sprouts that would be cool to have in a vivarium... they kind of look like frog eggs when they get wet so I don't know if this would be a problem
Do you have any suggestions for simple plants to grow from seed that are safe for a vivarium? 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

I tried some for my crab tank and it looked nice for about a few weeks before it died and became all stringy. Not a long term investment based on my experience.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Under good conditions it gets close to six feet tall and requires lots of light (probably more than your going to provide in an enclosure). 

If you want to try growing some plants from seeds keep in mind that if you have a totally closed enclosure your going to be very limited for your options. 

If you have ventilation try some impatients. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Lukehartung99 (Aug 27, 2016)

Andrew Lee said:


> I tried some for my crab tank and it looked nice for about a few weeks before it died and became all stringy. Not a long term investment based on my experience.




Yeah I know it does quickly, I was curious if it was non toxic enough because I would test if my microfauna would eat the dying plants


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Lukehartung99 said:


> Yeah I know it does quickly, I was curious if it was non toxic enough because I would test if my microfauna would eat the dying plants


Okay, stop and think for a moment, pretty much all microfauna are detrivores so why would you think they wouldn't eat decaying plant material??? 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Lukehartung99 (Aug 27, 2016)

Ed said:


> Okay, stop and think for a moment, pretty much all microfauna are detrivores so why would you think they wouldn't eat decaying plant material???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well yes. This thread is primarily to find out if the plant was non-toxic.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Lukehartung99 said:


> Well yes. This thread is primarily to find out if the plant was non-toxic.


With few exceptions unless you cram the plants down the throats of the frogs they are going to be fine (and even then they may be just fine). Most of the toxins that are of concern in plants are alkaloids which the frogs have a metabolic workaround for a wide variety of alkaloids rendering them harmless to the frog. 
Additionally if you searched chia seeds on the net, you should have found that they are a human food ... and many safety recommendations are based on what is safe for people with the exceptions such as chocolate for dogs noted as they are found. 

some comments 

Ed


----------

